# 3,000th commuter mile "2007"



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Anybody still counting. My ride home today, My 97th commute of the year, will give me 3007( 97 days, 31 miles a day) commuter miles for the year. I start my second job friday, and stop working for the year on the 21st. So tommorrow might be my last day of the year. My goal every year is to commute 100 days. This is the second time I've reached 97 commutes in a year. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds to me like one year you are just going to have to push yourself to get that 100 rides in. Build up some surplus early in the year and enjoy the riding instead of counting the trips.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I don't count them,*

and my ride is shorter than yours (12 miles round trip), but I estimate somewhere between 160 and 175 days this year, which would be around 2000 miles (no computers on the commuter bikes). My last work day will be the 21st, also. If the weather ends up falling on the harsher side of the forecasts, tomorrow could be my last bike day of the year as well (3-7 inches of snow Thursday-Friday, and maybe a real nor'easter Sat-Sun).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Sounds like perfect riding weather to me!*



JCavilia said:


> ........ (3-7 inches of snow Thursday -Friday , and maybe a real nor'easter Sat -Sun ).


:thumbsup:


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

This is the first year I've kept track. My commute is only 9 miles RT but here are my stats...

Total days in the office = 185
Total days ridden to office = 144
Coldest ride (today in fact) = 4 deg F
Total miles = will be just over 1300 tomorrow.
$ saved (based soley on gas prices and mpg on my vehicle = $250
$ saved (based on govt rate of 48.5 cents/mile) = $630

Of the 41 days I haven't ridden only 11 were because I was feeling lazy or sick. The rest were because I had to pick up a load of lumber on the way home or take someone to the airport etc.

Next year I'll keep track of how often I buy gas. It's about once every 6 to 8 weeks though.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*"Perfect Weather"*



MB1 said:


> :thumbsup:


Even as I was typing that post, I knew you'd say that, MB1. I guess I should find some of those studded tires. I wonder if they make them in 27", so I could keep using my old fixie.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Where there's a will....*

From http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-Bicycle-Tires-Into-Studded-Snow-Tires

Take wheels off of the bicycle, and the plain tires off the wheels. 
Find places to put screws through the tires. You will need to find spaces in the tread pattern if your tires aren't bald (remember now, only put them through the outer sides and perfectly in the middle... easiest if you only use the sides). 
Mark the points, and then use the screwdriver/drill to pierce through the points you marked. 
Put the screws pointing outward, then thread the nuts over the screws that poke through the tire (the nuts have now become your studs). 
Put duct tape over the screws on the inside of the tire; sometimes it is best to use two layers of tape. Whatever you decide, make sure that the back of the screw is covered in tape (this helps prevent the back of the screw from puncturing the tube). 
Put the tires back on the rims (with tubes inside of course) and then place them back on the bike nice and tight. 



[edit] TipsTry lowering your tire pressure to 37-42 PSI when on snow or ice for even better traction. 
Do not use wide or long screws, or long nuts for that matter. Use short, average-width screws with wide nuts. Nuts shouldn't be longer than 1/2 an inch. 
If you are riding in snow or ice, chances are that it's going to be cold, so dress warm and be careful. 
These studs can be great for riding through loose dirt as well as snow, mud, ice, grass and other similar surfaces. But beware! Bicycles altogether aren't very good on loose gravel, so avoid it. The studs will not help you on loose gravel (1/2" through 2" rocks). 
You can purchase "tire liners" (there are a few brands include Slime and Mr. Tuffy) that are designed to go in between the tube and the tire instead of using duct tape to protect the tube. 



[edit] WarningsEven with duct tape or other barrier between tires, it is possible to pop tubes. 
Be careful when using drills and screws; wear eye protection; adult supervision is needed. 
Always wear a helmet when bicycling. 
This is not a good idea if you use UST/tubeless tires. You will lose the airtight seal that is needed to keep air pressure. 



[edit] Things You'll Needbicycle (regular tires that use tubes) 
40-200 short screws with matching nuts (typically 1/8"-1/2" wide nuts... and 1/4" to 1/2" long) 
1 screw driver (a drill makes things easier) 
1 roll of duct tape (or any other strong, wide tape) 
Tools to take tires off bike (if needed)


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Counting days gets me out of bed on these cold, dark, wet mornings this time of the year. It's easy to commute from the beginning of May until the end of Sept, but riding this time of the year, I need a goal to keep me going. Wow. Guys putting in 144 to 165 days in a year motivates me. I wish my commute was a little shorter. 20 miles a day would be perfect.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> From http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-Bicycle-Tires-Into-Studded-Snow-Tires
> 
> Take wheels off of the bicycle, and ...)


Ugh, don't do it unless you really really have to. Making studded tires is a PITA. Especially if you end up getting lots of flats afterword - which you very well may, or if they end up really heavy - which they absolutely will.

You may have good luck finding studded 27" tires. Look at the links on icebiker.com.


----------



## teded (Oct 4, 2005)

*Bicycle commuting is way cool*

Keeps the mood good, the heart healthy, and the legs strong. The goal is three round trips per week - 32 miles round trip - but reality is probably more like 2 1/2 on average.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My bike commuting mileage is about 2,200 so far in 2007, and I just started in April. Not sure how many days, but I generally ride 3-4 times/week. More importantly (to me), I've reduced the mileage I put on my truck from 10,000/year typically to just 5,000 this year. The difference between 5,000 and 2,200 can be accounted for by the fact that I tend to drive to lunch and run errands on days I drive. So every day that I bike commute, I actually reduce my driving by more than the nominal distance of my commute route, which is about 20 miles.


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

I started commuting 36 mi RT, 3 days a week, in late July. Although I don't have an exact count I am sure that I put in 2,000 miles commuting this year. I find that I am "hooked" on the commute now, looking forward to every leg I ride and disappointed on the days I can't ride, like when I have to drive in to DC (too far to ride for me).

Of course a lot less miles on my car, a lot better physical condition for myself, but more importantly IT IS A BLAST!

In case anyone has forgotten, commuting by bicycle ROCKS!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Think I found the answer, unfortunately*



dir-t said:


> Ugh, don't do it unless you really really have to. Making studded tires is a PITA. Especially if you end up getting lots of flats afterword - which you very well may, or if they end up really heavy - which they absolutely will.
> 
> You may have good luck finding studded 27" tires. Look at the links on icebiker.com.


Per Peter White Cycles (which sells Nokian and Schwalbe tires):

"There are no 27" tires available with carbide studs. They don't exist. and since there are virtually no bicycles in current production using 27" tires, I would be shocked if any company would start making a 27" studded tire."

I could change to 700C wheels, I guess (would get more fender clearance for the big tires, too), but I'd have to get a very long-reach brake caliper. It's an old touring-type bike, and already requires a moderately long reach to use the 27" tires it was designed for.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Why did you have to post this?

I was feeling virtuous about my bike commuting, even though I knew that I had "cheated" a little more this year and taken a ride when the weather was hot/cold/wet, etc. Your post caused me to look at my riding log. I have had the most lackluster commuting year compared to the last five years. Here are the stats as of today: 66 days where I commuted both to and from work; 33 days where I commuted one way to or from work (Mrs. S works across the street from me and I can get a ride one way with her). My commute is approximately 14.5 miles one-way. Thus, my year to date commuting mileage is approximately 2,392.5 miles. Pathetic.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Pathetic?*



MarkS said:


> .... Thus, my year to date commuting mileage is approximately 2,392.5 miles. Pathetic.


Only compared to whacko nut jobs. Compared to the average run of the mill middle aged east coast barrister-Outstanding!

MB1
WNJ


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> . . . enjoy the riding instead of counting the trips.


You guys count?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pablo said:


> You guys count?


I don't, I suspect that Miss M kind of keeps track of her miles as she sometimes bugs me about not riding far enough.


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

In my first year of commuting, starting in January of this year, I averaged about 9 days a month and got in almost 3400 miles. In that time, I had a six week break in August through the middle of September, while I recovered from a broken collarbone - got a little too confident mountain biking... I hope to get in a couple more commute days in before the holidays. If I do, my total mileage for the year would break 4500. 

Any money I save was promptly (and enthusiastically) spent on bike clothing, gear, tires, etc. I'm now sufficiently outfitted that I recently was able to go into a Performance Bike Shop during a sale and exit empty handed.

Its been a great year. I love riding and the commute back and forth is something I look forward to each day and am sheepish about when I don't for one reason or another. Riding is my first choice by far.

Best wishes to all the folks on this thread. Its a great community of like interested people. I enjoy reading what people are up to, seeing the photos people share and learning from the experience and wisdom that is given so freely. Have a great holiday and a safe and prosperous new year.


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Only compared to whacko nut jobs. Compared to the average run of the mill middle aged east coast barrister-Outstanding!
> 
> MB1
> WNJ



"whacko nut job" - That must be me.. 
I've exceeded 10000 this year, majority commuting. But then I'm not in a snowy place like some of you...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Crap! Now you've got me thinking about this. I never counted before. I figure I average 3 days/wk. Over 50 weeks, that would be 150 days. At 20 miles round trip, that's 3000 miles (realistically, probably 2500 to 2750, because I simply can't imagine I actually racked up that much mileage commuting, but maybe i did, since I did more 4 and 5 day weeks than 1-2 day weeks). 

WNJ reporting for duty, sir!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You know what's more fun to count?*

How much money you save, in gasoline, parking, wear and tear on the car, etc. I've been a nearly-full-time bike commuter for about 4 1/2 years, and even with my short trip my very conservative estimate is $10-12K, and that's not even considering the fact that I'd probably have to buy another car by now (since the existing ones are now all being used by other family members).

On top of that, a lot of guys I work with pay upwards of $500 a year to belong to a gym, so they can get the same amount of exercise I get getting to work and back.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

According to bikejournal my commuters have about 2050 combined miles on them this year. I don't know how many days I rode, but my commute is 3 miles each way and I usually ride home for lunch as well.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I commuted six miles each day every day unless I was sick or had to be somewhere immediately after work. I also missed two days last year when it was icy. So I'm guessing roughly 2,700 miles.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

My commute is 36 mi. rt. I have about 33-3500 mi. in this year. I'm a teacher, so there's no commuting in the summer. My total mileage for the year will be close to 8000.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

*Very nice!*



bcyclist said:


> I've exceeded 10000 this year, majority commuting. But then I'm not in a snowy place like some of you...


That's impressive! I'm just over 6K miles this year, so I don't rate on that scale. I did manage over 380K feet of climbing, though. My goal next year is 8K miles and 500K feet.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I keep track of this stuff- I'm a finance geek so Excel is always open at work...
159 days this year, including a low number of trips in Jan/Feb due to weather equals ~2,500 miles commuting.
If I add 5 miles to my ride home tonight, I'll hit 3,000 total miles for the year.
However, I moved in September and my commute doubled, so if I do the same number od trips next year, I'll be looking at about 3,700 commuter miles...


----------

